# Hilfe ! Mein Applet bekommt ein Access-Denied von MySQL



## NeroWolfe (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo !

Versuche verzweifelt mit einem Java-Appet online auf meine MySQL-Datenbank 
zuzugreifen. 

Leider bekomme ich es aber einfach nicht hin !!!


```
try {
			Class.forName ("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");

	       }
			catch ( ClassNotFoundException e ) {
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "JDBC-Treiber nicht gefunden !");
				return;	}

	 try  {
			String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/meine_datenbank";
			conn = DriverManager.getConnection( url, "u*s*e*r ", "p*a*s*s*w*o*r*t" );
```

Der Treiber wird geladen, das funktioniert !!!

Leider komme ich aber über diesen Punkt der Datenbank-Anbindung nicht hinweg !

Bekomme immer folgenden Fehler : 




Habe schon das Applet signiert, und das scheint auch geklappt zu haben !




Aber ich werde den o.g. Fehler leider einfach nicht los !!!!

Weiss irgend jemand Rat ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2007)

Hast du den Treiber auch signiert? Und zeige mal bitte deine HTML-Datei. (Applet-Tag)
Die Signatur ist beschädigt, so was hatte ich auch schon mal, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, was ich da gemacht habe... ???:L 
Benutze mal das Tool in der FAQ zum Signieren, vielleicht bekommst du es damit hin.


----------



## NeroWolfe (7. Jun 2007)

```
<html><head><title></title></head><body>

<applet archive="mysql-connector-java-5.0.6-bin.jar", mysql2.jar" code="mysql2.class" width=800 height=600>
Geht nicht !</applet>

</body></html>
```

Hi, Danke für die Antwort...

Habe u.a. schon mit MySQL-String neuen User angelegt, GRANT, alles gemacht - es geht nicht !!!!

Habe Deine ".bat"-Dateien zum Signieren natürlich schon 100 x benutzt.  Jedes mal, wenn ich die
.class-Datei ändere, lösche ich die .jar-Datei, mache eine neue Signierung, lade es wieder hoch - > geht nicht !

Muss ich die "mysql-conne...bin.jar" auch "signieren" ???


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2007)

NeroWolfe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss ich die "mysql-conne...bin.jar" auch "signieren" ???


Ja.


----------



## NeroWolfe (7. Jun 2007)

Hilf leider auch nicht !!

Wie kann ich denn ALLE Daten des Signierungs-Vorgangs löschen !

Wenn ich NEU signieren will, und ein neues Passwort benutzen will,
meckert "ER", dass es nicht stimmt.

Die Dateien MANIFEST.SF, SIGNER.DSA... 
...wo sind die (finde ich nicht !), bzw. WAS muss ich löschen,
um von vorne anzufangen mit der Signierung.

Vielleicht habe ich ja ganz zu Beginn mal irgendetwas falsch gemacht !!!


----------



## NeroWolfe (7. Jun 2007)

@ L-ectron-X


Habe Dir mal eine private Nachricht geschickt. 

Gruß !


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2007)

Sorry, ich hab keine PN bekommen.


----------



## NeroWolfe (8. Jun 2007)

Habe es noch einmal mit der PN versucht !!!!!


----------

